# ¿Puede servir este switch como 3pdt?



## joseeduardosn (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola, me he comprado este switch para emular un dpdt y despues hacer el millenium, pero ya que este tiene 12 patas me parece que se puede adaptar para que funcione como 3pdt; el switch es este






Ya que la conección es tal como se muestra en el enlace (Pisotones, por supuesto), creo que si se puede, ¿no?
http://www.pisotones.com/Articulos/truebp.htm

No sale la imagen.

Bueno, el switch es el que sale en este artículo de Pisotones
http://www.pisotones.com/EconoStomp/EconoStomp.htm


----------



## Xander (Jul 29, 2011)

Hola!, te refieres a este sw?





es *DPDT*, en realidad no tiene 12 "patas", son *6*...lo que pasa es que este switch tiene la opción de montarse sobre placa o de "cablearlo" directamente...cada pin atraviesa hasta el otro lado al switch, en fin, *es un DPDT y tiene 6 pines*...me explico?

saludos!.


----------



## joseeduardosn (Jul 29, 2011)

Aiaaaa....ok ok...

Como que cada pin es "hembra" y "macho" a la vez...

Ya lo entendi. Jaja, pensaba que con esto me hacía un "4pdt"... jaja...

Gracias por los aportes Xander...


----------



## Xander (Ago 8, 2011)

joseeduardosn dijo:


> Aiaaaa....ok ok...
> 
> Como que cada pin es "hembra" y "macho" a la vez...
> 
> ...



no hay por que...

... es posible que muestres el trabajo que estas realizando?...

...saludos!


----------



## joseeduardosn (Ago 8, 2011)

Seee...

Ya me animé para tomar unas fotos... tengo como nueve pedales pero todos "calatos". Si puedo también subo un video pero aún estoy por probar el sonido pues sólo tengo una cámara.

Chau-fa!


----------



## joseeduardosn (Ago 9, 2011)

Ehh.. como hago para subir fotos...??!!


----------



## Xander (Ago 9, 2011)

Presiona la opción "ir avanzado"... abajo de la casilla de texto hay un boton que dice "gestionar archivos adjuntos" xd...

...esto esta offtopic, pero quiero ver las fotos ...


----------



## joseeduardosn (Ago 13, 2011)

Acá algunas fotos...

Acá otras de las guitarras y las cajas


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 9, 2012)

joseeduardosn dijo:


> Acá algunas fotos...
> 
> Acá otras de las guitarras y las cajas



OK OK ta chulo los entuertos!!! no te animas aser los PCB??? las cajas las mando a soldar ; en el PERÚ hay harto artesano que te puede hacer las cajas en acero zincado de 1/32" son superesistentes!!
Yo te suguiero eso porque las de triplay como lo tas haciendo duran muy poco; se desbaratan; por eso muchas firmas las hacen de madera pura y le ponen rebajes pa los potes el IN y out, lo colocan sobre láminas de aluminio etc, es un chambón pa que tenga esa apariencia de madera y a la vez resistencia.
Yo hacía los 3dpt como tú suguieres; este es un pedal histórico para mí lo hice cuando tenía 18 años; alla por los años 70´s:

Si ves claramente es un interruptor plateado; esa perilla plateada venía con el interruptor era de un equipo SONY todo en uno; era el repuesto de reemplazo, lo compré en CESER de aquella época, ahora ni en sueños lo encuentras jejejejejeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Ya no los hago así quizás este circuito pictórico te podrá ayudar es con el mismo interruptor de 6 patitas y tiene pal LED:

Este es de lo últimos circuitos que hice en esa época; ya no los hago así ahora los realizo todo en el impreso así:

Ese rectángulo color blanco que ves es un true by pass de 9 patitas; el pedal es el MAXON OD-808 de MATSUMY recontra buenísimo!! es el mejor OD que he escuchado!!! las perillas las fabrico yo!


----------



## joseeduardosn (Abr 2, 2012)

Sigo sin cajitas...  me paseo por el centro buscando pero no se si seguir haciendo de madera... o con cajita de jabón XDD !!.. o tapers, o como dices cajas de aluminio, pero no sé a quién pedirle o dónde hacerlo... en el centro de lima voy  buscar a ver si hacen...


----------



## KompressoR (Abr 5, 2012)

Muy lindos todos tus trabajos. Estarían buenas unas grabaciones, ¿que tal el resultado del Delay 2.5?


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 5, 2012)

Si me preguntas a mí no he hecho ese delay 2.5; he realizado una modificación llamada FERMUS DELAY y es excelente sin ruidos ni distorciones es 500ms de delay excelente!!!


----------



## KompressoR (Abr 7, 2012)

Le pregunto a "joseeduardosn" que en la segunda foto del comentario #8 se ve el circuito del Rebote Delay 2.5


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 8, 2012)

joseeduardosn dijo:


> Sigo sin cajitas...  me paseo por el centro buscando pero no se si seguir haciendo de madera... o con cajita de jabón XDD !!.. o tapers, o como dices cajas de aluminio, pero no sé a quién pedirle o dónde hacerlo... en el centro de lima voy  buscar a ver si hacen...



 Holas Joseeduardosn; olvídate no encontrarás quien las haga! revisa tu mail te mandé algo!  veo que tienes varios pedalillos MARSHALEROS; buena ahí, La primera foto es de un MAXON OD-808 (el de las perillas enjoyadas; esas las hago yo) mis BIG MUFF PI (2º foto la versión 1º, luego la 2º y 3º); luego están los RAM´s HEAD edition>> el rojo y el violet (son la 5º+ 6º el ROJO y 7º y 8º fotos el violet); espero no se mareen con tanto MUFF!! me armé los 10 engendros más típicos de ese pedal incluso el de tierra positiva (creo es el 1º) y un MAXON OD-808 el padre de todos los over!
Creo armaré un nuevo post con todos mis BIG MUFF PI!


----------



## kramhe (Oct 12, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> OK OK ta chulo los entuertos!!! no te animas aser los PCB??? las cajas las mando a soldar ; en el PERÚ hay harto artesano que te puede hacer las cajas en acero zincado de 1/32" son superesistentes!!
> Yo te suguiero eso porque las de triplay como lo tas haciendo duran muy poco; se desbaratan; por eso muchas firmas las hacen de madera pura y le ponen rebajes pa los potes el IN y out, lo colocan sobre láminas de aluminio etc, es un chambón pa que tenga esa apariencia de madera y a la vez resistencia.
> Yo hacía los 3dpt como tú suguieres; este es un pedal histórico para mí lo hice cuando tenía 18 años; alla por los años 70´s:
> http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/7646/tomasuperiorpequea.jpg
> ...


hola, sabes en q parte de lima puedo conseguir estos clones? tu los vendes?


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Oct 12, 2012)

Los clones a que te refieres solo yop los hago; son diseños propios a partir de los esquemas originales de KIT RAE, bajo tutela del mismísimo MAT MATTEWS el más más de Electro Harmonic, creadores de los BIG MUFF PI el más mítico de los distortions; solo existe un overload de los muffes, ese también lo tengo clonao!!!


----------

